# London



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

After being an Anglophile all my adult life, with no right to the privilege (even the Churchills in my family are Irish), I’m finally going to London next month.

Any recommendations on shops or restaurants is appreciated. Particularly ones that offer cigars.

I’ll be at a hotel by Heathrow the first week, then five days in Mayfair/St. James. Cashed in my Amex points for the last two nights at the Ritz.

I already have dinner reservations at Rule’s and at Boisdale in Canary Wharf. 

I’m learning the language- I don’t like courgettes no matter what they’re called. And as an American, blood sausage sounds as unappealing as referring to washrooms as “toilets.”


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Luck you are staying at the Ritz because the only restaurant I can think of where you can get a cigar is their Secret Garden but there may be more. On St James Street are both Davidoff and James Fox for cigars.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

culverwood said:


> Luck you are staying at the Ritz because the only restaurant I can think of where you can get a cigar is their Secret Garden but there may be more. On St James Street are both Davidoff and James Fox for cigars.


Thanks - I've been told the Lanesborough has a nice cigar lounge as well. Hoping the weather holds; the Ritz web site says it closes for the season "Mid-September" but they take reservations much later.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Enjoy your stay. I typically get out of London asap when visiting the UK, but when required, I frequent the clubland district of St. James, which is close to a number of venerable establishments. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My feelings exactly. I'm no more fond of London than I am of Paris but the countryside, oh, the countryside of both countries . . .


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Enjoy your stay. I typically get out of London asap when visiting the UK, but when required, I frequent the clubland district of St. James, which is close to a number of venerable establishments.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I suspect if I lived there I would prove Dr. Johnson wrong and eventually be tired of it. And once I visit some establishments and develop a level of comfort I will feel better about ordering online.

I miss belonging to a club. The reciprocity agreement had some nice options in London but I can't recall which.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My club in Portland has reciprocity with several London clubs. Some day I must take advantage of that.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Miket61:

The bars in the Ritz are fun.

You're right near Jermyn Street with all the shops! Where we had the recent AskAndy Event:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/london-askandy-event/
And only a short walk to the Red Lion, Duke of York Street, 2 Duke of York St where the AskAndy folks ended up!

THE CLARENCE is a pub just across Piccadilly near the Ritz, 4 Dover Street, London, with a good selection of gins and excellent fish and chips

Seems like years ago my wife and I had a fun lunch Wiltons: www.wiltons.co.uk
55 Jermyn Street St James's, London, SW1Y 6LX but don't remember any details.

Where are you staying in Mayfair?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Andy said:


> Miketf61:
> 
> The bars in the Ritz are fun.
> 
> ...


Hilton Park Lane. Cashed in all my Hilton points for three free nights. Atlanta has the last original Trader Vic's in the US so I'm eager to see another. Will definitely check out the pubs you recommend.

Drinking, smoking, shopping. Hopefully I'll get to do something cultural at some point.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's so sad. I loved Trader Vic's in Honolulu but now it seems if you want a Maitai, you need to go to the Middle East.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> It's so sad. I loved Trader Vic's in Honolulu but now it seems if you want a Maitai, you need to go to the Middle East.


The TV in Manama...not so great. I think it is in the Ritz. I ate there once or twice and it was a mere shadow.

Come to Atlanta where the smoky ambiance of TV still lives in the basement of the Hilton!!!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My wife and some friends "attended" the closing night of the Trader Vic's in Beverly Hills (at the Hilton). This was years ago. Have some souvenirs!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Miket61:

Around the Hilton I was going to suggest the Audley pub, but it's permanently closed! Across Audley at Mount Street is James Purdey & Sons (shotguns) 57-58 S Audley St, Mayfair, if your interested.

One of my favorite restaurants in that area is Scott's seafood restaurant, but it's very expensive! 20 Mount St, scotts-restaurant.com


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Andy said:


> Miket61:
> 
> Around the Hilton I was going to suggest the Audley pub, but it's permanently closed! Across Audley at Mount Street is James Purdey & Sons (shotguns) 57-58 S Audley St, Mayfair, if your interested.
> 
> One of my favorite restaurants in that area is Scott's seafood restaurant, but it's very expensive! 20 Mount St, scotts-restaurant.com


Thanks, Andy! I have no need for a shotgun (and I'm sure the TSA would prefer I not bring one back), but I know they do some very nice clothes.

I'm trying not to be too decadent but I did plan for at least some extravagant meals.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually, if you were to want a shotgun, you wouldn't bring it back with you. Purdey's would ship it to your local sporting good store so they could do the proper background check, etc. Of course there are likely no more that a dozen shops in the country that if a Purdey arrived would be too gobsmacked to do much more than babble . . .


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep, shipping it back also relieves one of the burden of trying to receive a VAT refund on a 5 figure purchase. However, there is the possibility of being dinged for import duty. Yea Lord, the taxman never sleepeth. 

I am looking at buying a gently used first quality gun at UK auction, but the buyers premium + VAT + duty hoops make it less than attractive than simply plunking down $3500 for a run of the mill Beretta.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Can't any decent bar (especially one of these new fangled mixology places popping up everywhere with chaps with twirly moustaces) make a Mai Tai up?

As far as London recommendations for food and drink go:-

Any Hawksmoor restaurant is fantastic for GB beef and pork, and their bars offer some excellent libations. I particularly recommend the Shakey Pete beer cocktail ... Also the Tobacco Old Fashioned, if they will make one up for you. As a cigar smoker you might appreciate it even more.

Others suggestions:-

If it's not too late there is no finer old school Michelin starred restaurant in London than Le Gavroche in my view. Dinner is sublime but lunch is affordable and may be more possible at short notice.

The Black Rock whiskey bar is a little pricey for what it offers (I say that as a whiskey buff) but has a decent selection and an amazing set-piece central table made of a felled oak. Worth checking out.

There's a lot of small stand-out restaurants in the area of Soho at various price points that I like. Tonkotsu deliver good ramen comparable with what I've had in Japan. Also worth trying Polpo, small plates based on Venetian recipes. It's been very successful, multiple outlets.

Bar Termini in Soho does some great little aged Negronis, recommended for an appertivo.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Was going to suggest Rules but that's already on your list. IF you're a theater fan. Agatha Christies "The Mouse Trap" is advertised as the longest continuously running play in London and is a fun afternoon if you have lunch at Rules then the matinee in the afternoon. My wife and I did this about two years ago.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, we have a few tiki bars in Portland but no TV's.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

fishertw said:


> Was going to suggest Rules but that's already on your list. IF you're a theater fan. Agatha Christies "The Mouse Trap" is advertised as the longest continuously running play in London and is a fun afternoon if you have lunch at Rules then the matinee in the afternoon. My wife and I did this about two years ago.


I was Major Metcalf in a high school production.


The Irishman said:


> Can't any decent bar (especially one of these new fangled mixology places popping up everywhere with chaps with twirly moustaces) make a Mai Tai up?
> 
> As far as London recommendations for food and drink go:-
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recommendations!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, we have a few tiki bars in Portland but no TV's.


The one in Atlanta is the last US location personally planned by Vic Bergeron. The only other is in Emeryville CA.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Miket61 said:


> The one in Atlanta is the last US location personally planned by Vic Bergeron. The only other is in Emeryville CA.


My wife is out of town this week and I have some time to kill. I may try to stop in to TVs and take some photos for the group.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My wife is out of town this week and I have some time to kill. I may try to stop in to TVs and take some photos for the group.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Oh, please do. You might just tempt me to come down for a visit . . . next quail season, perhaps.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My wife is out of town this week and I have some time to kill. I may try to stop in to TVs and take some photos for the group.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Now would be a good time to do it. DragonCon, the big sci-fi/fantasy convention (100,000 attendees), was Labor Day weekend and the should be back up to standard.

During the event, they only serve freshly made drinks if you order in the dining room. Otherwise they're made in enormous vats, otherwise they couldn't handle the volume.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Another question - some bars that allow cigar smoking clearly state that cigars must be purchased there. Is that the case in most places? Cigar prices at hotel bars for the most part are reasonably marked up, but some of them are downright appalling. (A comparison would be the St. Regis here in Atlanta, where a $22 Davidoff is $75, and there's a Davidoff store a block away.)


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Miket61 said:


> Another question - some bars that allow cigar smoking clearly state that cigars must be purchased there. Is that the case in most places? Cigar prices at hotel bars for the most part are reasonably marked up, but some of them are downright appalling. (A comparison would be the St. Regis here in Atlanta, where a $22 Davidoff is $75, and there's a Davidoff store a block away.)


At New York Prime in ATL, one can bring in ones own smokes. Thanks to Mike Petrik for turning me on to this excellent restaurant.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> At New York Prime in ATL, one can bring in ones own smokes. Thanks to Mike Petrik for turning me on to this excellent restaurant.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I ran into Mr. Petrik there late last year. Love that place.

Red Phone Booth downtown currently allows you to bring them as well, but I expect after the first of the year when indoor smoking is further restricted and tobacco sales are a factor that will change.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife and I were in London last week for 3 nights at Grosvenor House, we had a beautiful suite, thanks Bonvoy. We had a nice meal at the Wolsley. Shopped at Cordings, Barbour and Orvis.

We went to one pub, the Punchbowl and to a place called the Mayfair Chippy, which was very good. We also walked to Hornet’s and bought some tie clips.


----------

